# First cold smoke with the new smokehouse



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2011)

With the holidays and the disaster of a year that 2010 was behind me, I finally got a few butts and a loin cured up for some BBB and CB.

I had been playing with the smokehouse by doing a few different runs with and without propane, lump, chunks briqs, etc. to see how it performed.

Well today I took the plunge and put about 14 lbs of cured pork stuff in there and fired her up..


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2011)

More to come on this post.. I'm lettin this batch take some smoke. Should slice tomorrow after NG drill.


----------



## mrsb (Jan 8, 2011)

Sweet! Looking forward to more.

Hope your 2011 is better!


----------



## miamirick (Jan 8, 2011)

damnnnn thats a nice looking smokehouse


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 8, 2011)

Now your bacon looks good so far.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks great so far Pete!!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, heres the two butts and the cb fresh out of the house.. There's some smaller pieces too but they were bagged at the time of the photo. Will slice tomorrow hopefully..


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 9, 2011)

Your smoke house looks like a closet out of my father in laws camp. How sweet would that be......"Hey i could really go for some good bacon"......"Well just open that closet there and grab some off the hook!"

Looks good!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Great looking smokehouse and awesome bacon pics too


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanxs all. I gave some to my bro and he fried it up this morning. He said it was really good so I'll take his word for it. I'll slice some up tomorrow morning for breakfast since it's my monday off and then I'll slice up the rest for vac packin and post up some pics...


----------

